# al-Qaeda’s No. 2 in Yemen reported killed... one year after drone strike



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2013)

Better a little late, than never.  



> *al-Qaeda’s No. 2 in Yemen reported killed*
> 
> AHMED AL HAJ SANAA, Yemen
> The Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2013)

A painful, lingering, expensive death for an AQ #2?  I'm OK with that.


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2013)

Being Al-Qaeda's #2 anywhere must be the worst job on the planet. Those guys are like Xerxes' Immortals, and replaced at about the same rate.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 24, 2013)

But, but what about all the collateral damage?  Those drones are killing innocent women and children.


----------



## dknob (Jan 31, 2013)

Irrelevant victory I guess.

A guy whose been in a coma has been already dead to the jihad. CIA accomplished their mission and put him out of the fight the day the missile struck.


----------

